# SOLVED: Intel ICH9 SATA controller/kernel question

## durty_nacho

Building AHCI Sata support fixed the problem. Thanks all!

I compiled my own kernel using 2.6.25.10; I, too get that dreaded, and common error below:

```
Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(2,0) 
```

I suspect I am not compiling in the proper support, although I thought that I had. When I use gentoo-sources and genkernel I have no issues, so it must be a kernel issue.

The kernel options I compiled in to support these controllers are:

```

--- ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

 <*>     Intel PIIXn chipsets support

--- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

 <*>   AHCI SATA support

 <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

--- SCSI device support  --->

 <*> SCSI disk support

 <*> SCSI generic support

[*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->
```

Here is my lspci:

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
```

Anyboy have any ideas as to what I am missing?

----------

## Exil

unchcek ata/atapi ...

leave sata as is.

Try to use genkernel and than examine which modules kernel useses.

----------

## durty_nacho

 *Quote:*   

> Try to use genkernel and than examine which modules kernel useses.

 

I did use genkernel for this purpose, and it was hard to tell what different support was used because *everything* is literally compiled in with that kernel. Also, looking at the modules won't tell me anything because I am looking for controller support, which has to be built into the kernel otherwise the drives cannot be mounted and accessed, therefore never giving modules a chance to load.

I will try unchecking ATA/ATAPI when I get home, thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi,

try to build in the AHCI module directly into the kernel as well and check in your BIOS if the SATA ports also run on AHCI. This should do the trick.

```

Device Drivers --->

  Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

   <*>   AHCI SATA support

```

Cheers

WooD

----------

## rahulthewall

The correct kernel configuration is:

```

Device Drivers --- >

 < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  

 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

        <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support  

```

----------

## durty_nacho

Building AHCI Sata support fixed the problem. Thanks all!

----------

